# RIP to my friend Bolt



## Rosalie (Sep 22, 2012)

Bolt was born on January 25, 2013. He was not from a reputable breeder but was a from a litter a friend of a friend had. He was adopted in March by a close friend of mine even though he was the runt of the litter they wanted him. He was a beautiful puppy and had a very golden personality. He was always excited to see people and never afraid. He appeared to be very healthy and the vet didn't notice anything out of the ordinary at his first vet visit. Unfortunately this week Bolt became very sick and had to be brought to the ER they discovered he had congestive heart disease and only had two weeks to live. Bolt became very thin and dehydrated because he would not eat or drink, it was heart breaking to see him yesterday because he was so thin and just looked exhausted. Today my friend made the decision to put him to sleep and it has been very hard on everyone who knew him. Even now I struggle to keep back the tears. He was a beautiful puppy who died too young he was just over four months old. Heaven gained a beautiful puppy today, may he RIP.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. How heart breaking...


----------



## Jesus Freak (Feb 7, 2013)

Much much too soon, I'm so sorry.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## autumn's mom (Oct 9, 2012)

Wow that is heartbreaking. I am so sorry.


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about Bolt, but at least his brief time on earth was filled with love and comfort.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

It is just not fair, I am very sorry.
Run free little Bolt, run like wind.


----------



## Ylan's Mom (May 14, 2013)

So sorry.... Sleep softly little Bolt


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

This is devastating. I'm so sorry for you and for Bolt. He deserved a longer, happier, love-filled life.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry. Way too young...RIP sweet Bolt!!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

No more pain little Bolt, run free! I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

So,sorry to hear this. My best wishes.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

RIP little Bolt. Sorry for your friend's loss. I hope if she chooses to find another pup that it will provide her with years of happiness. Bolt didn't get much of a chance, but I'm sure in those few months they had him he was a complete joy, and I hope they can find that again.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

He was so beautiful! I'm so sorry for such a tragic loss.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

such a shame and far too young

Rest In Peace Bolt


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

How devastating. Godspeed little one.... you were here and you are forever loved. I'm so very sorry.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Little Bolt*

I am SO SORRY about Little Bolt-what an angel he was and is.
If you want me to put your name with Bolt's I will put him on the Rainbow Bridge List.
Just send me a private msg. asking me to do so.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

This is just too sad. So sorry for your friend - and for you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for the loss of Bolt, he was far too young and so very precious.

Run free little one.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

How heart breaking. What a sweet little face. It is just not fair to lose them so young. I am so sorry.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry for the loss of Bolt, poor baby!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for the loss of little Bolt - so very young to go to the bridge, but there he will now have many friends looking after him.

Run free and sleep so softly little Bolt


----------



## MaxMom (May 28, 2013)

I am so very very sorry for the loss of sweet Bolt. I know my Max is looking over his new buddy in Heaven.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

RIP, little Bolt. My Fozzie will watch over you.


----------



## Rosalie (Sep 22, 2012)

Thank you everyone for all of your kind words. I really appreciate your support during this difficult time. Bolt's loss has made me want to hold my own Golden girl Rosalie even tighter. Bolt was her only golden friend she had in our area and they loved playing in my backyard together. It's amazing how much of a blessing Golden Retrievers can be, they are just so full of love and you can't help but love them back.


----------



## Hector (Mar 5, 2013)

*Heartbreaking. I pray that he is now well and safe, playing with all our other dogs there. Yes, heaven has a beautiful golden baby there.*


----------

